# Getting Legal



## kevin (May 24, 2005)

if there is anyone who lives in a state where it has legal medical marijuana, then I suggest you look into ways to get legal. *IT IS A LOT EASIER THAN YOU THINK and there are many perks that come with it!!!* you don't have to be dying or have cancer. I know in Cali if you have a belly button and are breathing then you qualify... but for most states it is just a matter of getting all of your ducks in a row.


----------



## naimitsukai (May 25, 2005)

really. how?


----------



## kevin (May 25, 2005)

this is one org that may be able to help it depends on your state. If your state has the law passed then check it out and see what it says and how you may qualify. I myself just did a search on the internet for oregon medical marijuana and about 2 weeks later I was legal. Granted I had an open qualifying medical case it was faster. but if you have a qualifying condition then you need to get is documented and get a doctor to recommend it for you. I know in oregon you only have to have your chart notes and there are organizations that doctors that will help you with the rest. Some states a nurse can sign for you it just depends on your states laws. 

good luck...kevin

most of the info here pertains to Oregon, however, there are other organizations helping the same way. 

THCF Medical Clinics is now seeing patients in our Portland office six days per week, Monday through Saturday. We now have three physicians, all MDs, who we are scheduling. Our price is lower than any other, at $175 at the door, $160 in advance, and we offer a sliding scale to low income patients and see several patients for free every week. 

THCF Medical Clinics will see Southern Oregon patients in Grants Pass once per month. The next Grants Pass THCF Medical Clinic will be June 8th and 9th. Call us at 503-281-5100 for more info.

THCF Medical Clinics will start seeing patients in Bend once per month starting in July 2005.

We also have a Washington state clinic with a Washington MD every week now in our Bellevue, Washington THCF Medical Clinic, 10 miles East of Seattle, and our Washington MD sees patients in Portland too. Our Bellevue office is at 13353 Bel-Red Rd. #109 and the phone number there is 425-644-7322.

THCF Medical Clinics is opening a new office in Honolulu, HI and will begin seeing Hawaiian patients June 20th. We are also opening a new office in Denver, CO in August 2005.

THCF is financing several legal cases on behalf of medical marijuana patients. We are funding the case of Leroy Stubblefield, a quadriplegic Vietnam veteran who had his plants seized by federal Drug Enforcement Administration agents. We sued the DEA and US Justice Department on behalf of Leroy and this federal case awaits the outcome of Raich in the US Supreme Court. We are also funding Dr. Phillip Leveque's fight in the Oregon Court of Appeals to have his medical license reinstated.

And not only is THCF sponsoring the Eugene Hempfest, but we are the organization that is bringing the new first annual "Hempstalk: a cannabis convention" to Portland's Waterfront Park on September 10, 2005.

We just recorded the 316th episode of our live weekly TV show, "Cannabis Common Sense." We have a studio audience and you are welcome to come in any Friday. We're live at 8 PM, so be there early to get a seat. Call us for more info: 503-281-5100.

Our May/June issue of our periodic newspaper, "Hemp News," is now printed and available, and this is our first issue funded mainly by advertising. Submissions for our next issue of "Hemp News" are welcome. If you are a patient who at any time has come to THCF Medical Clinics, you can expect the latest issue in a brown envelope in your mail soon.

We thank you for your support for our efforts to help medical marijuana patients, end adult marijuana prohibition and restore hemp.


----------



## naimitsukai (May 25, 2005)

sweet man. sounds complicated though, ill have to wait till im out of parents house to do all that paper work.


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 25, 2005)

As stated, it's laughably easy to get a script in Calif.
That's because pot is good for so many things.
I suffer from back pain, insomnia and stress. My script cost $200.00 for the intitial visit and $100 every year after that for a renewal.
Dosage in the script? As needed.
Yeah baby.

Add: when you get a script it also allows you to grow legally.  The limit varies from county to county.  In Humboldt County it's 99 plants at a time per patient.
Double yeah baby.


----------



## bizzy323 (May 27, 2005)

I live in cali, where should I start?


----------



## kevin (May 28, 2005)

bizzy323 said:
			
		

> I live in cali, where should I start?


 

read the laws, search the net for cali mj advocates see where that gets you and I would also call a dispensary to see what direction they can lead you.

good luck


----------



## kevin (May 28, 2005)

also call the thcf clinic in the post above and see if they have a office where you live or know of one close to you.


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 28, 2005)

You could go to the norml.com website; they have a list of Dr's state-by-state that are aware of the theraputic benefits of marijuana and write scripts for pot.


----------



## joe blow (Jun 12, 2005)

I think it blows that the feds just outlawed med. grass.
On the other hand,   now you can all be at the same risk as the rest of us.


----------



## kevin (Jun 13, 2005)

*Nothing has changed.... *The courts decision has no effect on the state law. There has never been federal protection. The only thing that the court decision did was interpret and clarify the federal stand on the issue. S_ince it is not legal under federal law, you are not protected under federal law, even though you are protected under the state laws._

Now is the time to let your voice be heard. There are bills being put before congress to reclassify marijuana from a schedule 1 to a schedule 2 drug. This bill would reschedule marijuana under federal law so those states that wish to legalize the medical use of marijuana under state law could do so without federal interference. If this bill were approved by Congress, federal prosecution of patients who qualify for medical use under state law would end, and states could actually provide medical marijuana to patients who qualify under state law.
*I urge everyone to call and write your state reps and congressmen and women to get congress to support the States' Rights to Medical Marijuana Act.*

Here are a few links to help get started. If you have more please post them here.

thanks...kevin...

http://capwiz.com/norml2/mail/oneclick_compose/?alertid=7531001

http://hinchey.mpp.org/site/pp.aspx?c=ijJZJfMOIoE&b=712385

http://blogs.salon.com/0002762/stories/2005/02/18/irvRosenbergAndTheCompassi.html 


PLEASE HELP!!!! If we all do a little, it will add up to A LOT!!! We need all of the help we can get.....


----------

